# Onslow Co NC - #A022912 YM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Onslow Co AS 910-455-0182

#A022912 young male, came in 12/4








[/img]


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Whst s very handsome dog!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for pretty boy, sitting so perfectly.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

big euth every friday...hope he wasn't part of it.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

No, he still has another week, maybe two weeks.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe this dog was adopted/rescued. He was on their page earlier (after the euthanasia), but is now no longer listed. His time wasn't up so I can only assume he was adopted!









Sorry, had to edit: I looked on another site and this dog was indeed adopted.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's an updated pic of the dog from his new mommy. You can see that this shelter takes really bad pictures!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a difference - not only in the pictures, but in his happy face! So glad you followed up on this sweetie and very glad he found his new forever home!


----------

